# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Santinelli LE1000 Help

## jmunson

We just purchased a used LE1000 and my water flow is switched for my high index and poly lenses and I would assume there is a setting where I can control what happens with different materials with cutting but I cannot find it, can anyone help? http://usedsantinelli.com/wp-content...4401-P912A.pdf this manual doesn't have anything to help me.

Thank You,
Jeremiah

----------


## Tallboy

Are your solenoid/pump plugs switched in the back of the machine?  Is it running water on the poly cycle and on the plastic cycle or is it actually running high index with no water?

Switch the plugs and see what happens first.

----------

